# southern cooking lesson



## mysteryscribe (Apr 9, 2006)

image made with a polaroid frame... lens from a baush&lombe rectiliner... sutter from something called a victor camera..... film back I made myself.... film holder by graflex 2x3 shot on negative film from a 120 roll cut to fit the holder..

Test was of developer mixed one part dektol and two parts d76 outcome is okay and the development time for the film is much much less. I think the larger negative makes it okay to go with a little more grain but i'm not sure yet.  woah image is way too big


----------

